# Giant Bermuda crowded out by native grasses



## UnclePsy (Jun 3, 2014)

I am trying to establish a field of Giant Bermuda in a field that has been in CRP. A neighbor planted Giant Bermuda a couple of years ago, but it never really took off. It is patchy at best, and the native grasses (weeping love grass, and indian) grass are getting stronger, or more prolific. At this point it is probably 50% in the good patches, and completely non-existent in others.

Another neighbor told me that fertilizer would help the bermuda and not affect that native grasses. Unfortunately that is not proving true. The native grasses are looking better than ever, and the Giant Bermuda continues to dwindle. I can see three options:

1. Continue to fertilize and hope for the best

2. Cut it short and overseed (a local rental place has a special seed drill for bermuda that they rent out)

3. Take about a 9 acre patch, kill everything with round-up, plow it under and start over (re-seed). I have limited irrigation, but I could easily handle a 9-10 acre block.

Ideas and suggestions are appreciated


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Check the ph....


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Soil sample and advise the coop your intent of raising Bermuda so they can recommend accordingly.


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

For Bermuda, lots of Nitrogen. The problem with Giant is it's not an overly agressive seed producer so it tends to get choked out by other grasses. If you want a good stand of Giant, my suggestion would be to overseed it every year for several years to build the stand.


----------



## UnclePsy (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry for my slow reply to you all. Thank you VERY much for the suggestions.

Blessings!


----------

